
Don’t buy the MacBook Pros even on sale, in my opinion - madeofpalk
https://theoutline.com/post/4277/dont-buy-the-new-macbook-pros-even-on-sale-in-my-opinion?zd=3&zi=rjrdll7k
======
akhilcacharya
The 2015/2014 (if you prefer r all button clicks) will remain the most
effective Macbook Pro models. Great display, great IO (HDMI especially),
perfect for development.

